# Tri tip



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2008)

Made a 2 lber and some Portabella and Asparagus.
Simple dinner, but good :P


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 6, 2008)

I LOVE TRI TIP! Very nice!


----------



## cleglue (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice...I haven't done a tri tip in a while....a very long while.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 6, 2008)

I have to put that on my list also.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 6, 2008)

Man that looks great :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work as usual GH!!


----------



## john a (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah man, nice & rare.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful meal, just beautiful.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 7, 2008)

That Do look good GH


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 7, 2008)

That Do look good GH


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ooooo frickin YUM!


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 7, 2008)

I love cooking Tri Tip, its always a hit with friends and family. Nice lookin dinner.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2008)

It sure looks good!
I still have never cooked one of those, that I know of.


----------



## Griff (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I'll thaw a tri tip for tomorrow.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 8, 2008)

oompappy said:
			
		

> It sure looks good!
> I still have never cooked one of those, that I know of.


Yea, because they don't sell them around us up north here Tim. I swear, every time I go on a quest for them and ask a butcher (hack and pack guy) for one they look at you like you just got off a space ship! Not a clue. :x I wish we could get them. The three that BTGG did at Oink last year were excellent!    Evan Wittdog can't sniff any out around here.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 19, 2008)

My butcher is now carrying them regularly.


----------



## WildFireEric (Apr 9, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None at Costco? I know they are EVERYWHERE in California but in VA, you have to look a bit. Wegmans cuts them with something else and doesn't label them right. Safeway is useless too. Costco will sell them cut up as thin steaks (but can get in cryovacs unmolested if you ask). Dunno if Costco would carry up there. Too bad. Maybe I can trade you some Tri-tips for some of that Maple Leaf lump charcoal (if you could go get some)


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like some good eats GH! 8)


----------

